# CRUX Crosswords App. on sale



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

The CRUX Crosswords App. (universal for iPad and iPhone) is currently on sale for $1.99. (usually $4.99. I'm not sure how long the sale will last.) It's just been updated for iOS 6, and the developers have added some new features.

This is a great app. that I've been using pretty much daily for over a year now. (I mainly do this on the iPad, and, due to the space constraints, it doesn't work exactly the same way on the iPhone.)

There's a lot of information in the links below, so I'll just note some highlights here:

- app contains both American style crosswords and British cryptic style crosswords from several different sources each. New content is available daily, and you can get past content as well.

- You can download one puzzle at a time, or a month's worth with a single click. Once they're downloaded, you don't need an internet connection to work them.

- Most of the content is free. If you already have a premium subscription for the NY Times, you can do a one-time link to connect CRUX, and then download the daily NYT puzzle there. If you don't want to pay for a premium subscription, you can still access some other older NYT puzzles.

- Interface works smoothly, and it's very easy to move around the puzzle and change from across to down. You can enter up to 5 letters in a box for rebus type puzzles. There's an optional timer, and optional error checking. So far, this is portrait mode only, but the developers are working on landscape mode for a future update. There's also an option so that more than one person can do the same puzzle from scratch.

- Excellent customer service in my experience, and reported by several other people. At one point, I ran into a problem downloading the daily NYT puzzle. I sent an email to the developers and got an answer within hours. They figured out the problem and fixed it quickly, and kept me updated throughout the process.

For more information, here are some links:

iTunes app:





Crux developer site with instructions, FAQ, etc.:
http://www.ruminationsoftware.com/crux/help.html

A write-up someone did last year, with some helpful details:
http://www.padgadget.com/2011/06/01/crux-crosswords-hd-ipad-game-review/


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks! I love Crossword apps. I wish I could buy NYT puzzles individually,  without having to get a subscription. I tend to go months without doing any, and them do them twice a day for a week, then stop again.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

hsuthard - There's another crossword puzzle app. that's only for the NY Times puzzles. I haven't used this one myself, and you can't link a premium NYT puzzle subscription to this app. It has a one week free trial, and then lists these choices of subscription options:

Your Subscription Renewal Options:
• Every year for $16.99
• Every six months for $9.99
• Every month for $2.99

Maybe you could do a 6 or 12 mon. one time purchase, and that would give you enough puzzles for whenever you want to do them.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I actually have that app, too, and one other. I've also used the USA Today app to do their crosswords, they're a good bit easier, but still challenging enough, and that way it's still a current puzzle. I think they've added some subscription options since the last time I checked, thanks for pointing that out!


----------

